# Whining dog with a cone on her head



## BentleyBelly (15 January 2013)

My dog was spayed today and has come home with a cone on her head. She is stood in the corner of the room whining and refusing to lie down. I thought she was in pain so I took the cone off and she was absolutely fine, back to normal. So I am being firm, cone is back on and I am ignoring her...am I being mean? Its only been an hour and she is very stubborn, if she doesn't chill out, how long should I wait before I give in and take it off? She is a devil for scratching and licking so really want to protect this wound. My husband is a complete push over with her and lets her get away with murder but he is away at the mo so I am in charge!


----------



## bubbilygum (15 January 2013)

Our dog hated the cone, so we put a tshirt on our dog when she was spayed... Head hole over the tail, back legs through the arm holes, and cut holes for her front legs. I also tightened it over her shoulders with a bit of string, and made a little hole to run her collar through. It worked really well!


----------



## satinbaze (15 January 2013)

Try either a neck brace or a moon collar. The problem with buster collars is that it restricts the dogs field of vision. My Lily can get out of a buster collar in 5 mins, she bashes it against the wall until it breaks (silly Lily) so I used a neck brace after her GDV surgery. There is a blow up collar I think its either a moon or cloud collar, made by kong. www.pawstrading.co.uk does them and offer free delivery i think.


----------



## twiglet84 (16 January 2013)

You can get inflatable collars which do suit some patients better. The important thing is to ensure she doesn't get to the wound. It's only a week or two and the last thing you want is wound breakdown or infection. T shirts are ok but they can still lick the t shirt and chew at it. My rottie used to just freeze in an Elizabeth collar lol Xxx


----------



## BentleyBelly (16 January 2013)

I am being a mean mum and just keeping it on until she gets used to it. She complained for 30mins when I went to bed last night then when she went quiet I snuck down and she was fast asleep. When I got up this morning she started all over again. She just stands there looking pitiful pretending she couldn't possibly lie down, I ignored her and low and behold when I came back from feeding the chickens she was snuggled up on her bed just fine, silly madam. She has been at my inlaws all day, will find out how they got on!


----------

